# My Mini-Bathroom Fixer-Upper



## MJG196 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't have the time to dedicate to a full-on bathroom redo and certainly don't have the cash to get someone else to do it, so I am doing a few things to make it a little nicer for my boys!

I started off with a few simple goals:


Repair the paint-job on the ceiling
Repair the ceiling fan hole
Beautify the interior of the shower area
Replace the towel racks, etc...
So, here is how the Danger Zone looked like before I began:












Here is a close-up of the ceiling:













Peeling wallpaper, peeling paint on the ceiling...pretty disgusting. So, I went about tearing down all the paper on the inside of the shower, scraping the ceiling with a paint scraper, and then using a rough-grit sandpaper on a hand-sander to go over everything. All the old drywall nails that poked out were pulled and replaced with much better drywall screws:












As for the ceiling fan, the idiots who owned the house before me secured it with (get this) 2 wood screws randomly screwed from the inside of the unit into one of the joists in the attic. That's it. 












So, one day when I accidentally stepped on it while up in the attic, my leg damn-near went through the ceiling. Ever since then, the drywall around the fan had just been supported by the pressure of the grate that attaches to the underside of the fan unit. So, last nite before I went to bed I went up into the attic and braced it as best I could (which is pretty good) and made some initial repairs to the ceiling:












Now, the room looks like this:












You can see the ceiling looks immensely better. Next, I gotta run out and pick up some spackle to fill some small holes. More to come...


----------



## MJG196 (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's a little bit of an update!

OK, so I coated the walls and ceiling with a thin layer of joint compound. No more crackling paint - I know it's hard to see, but this is the ceiling in the same spot I posted above:










And I continued my ceiling fan/vent repair. Spackled over more pits and holes and painted the fan with Rust-Oleum Appliance Epoxy (White). That way when you look up through the vent you won't see the disgusting rusted mess!










Tomorrow I'll be sanding everything down with a couple sanding blocks and then applying a coat of Binz.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Must have more time paticiance then I do. I would have just gutted it and started over.


----------



## MJG196 (Feb 4, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Must have more time paticiance then I do. I would have just gutted it and started over.


Time and money are big big adversaries, Joe. Once I finish painting (which will be completed next weekend), I'll move onto the accessories, hooks, and racks. Then by the end of February my mom (who will be visiting for the weekend) will be able to relax in an un-ghetto'd shower!


----------



## MJG196 (Feb 4, 2010)

All finished! So, for about $150 I have really upgraded the room, and my mom won't be able to complain about chipping paint or peeling paper! Towel racks and an above-toilet cabinet will come in the future, but this is great for right now.

So, I painted the vent, again with Rust-Oleum Appliance Epoxy (White), and reinstalled it. With the guts painted glossy white, you dont look through the vent and see grey, rusting crap anymore:










Then I replaced the switchplate! The icing on the cake!


----------

